
Wuhan’s Virus and Quarantine Will Hit the Poor Hardest - baylearn
https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/01/22/wuhan-coronavirus-quarantine-china-will-hit-poor-hardest/
======
mc32
I fell like the article is overthinking it. If it’s contained to Wuhan it may
affect the poor there more than any other group.

If it spreads beyond Wuhan it will affect the poor in Wuhan _and_ the poor in
other cities.

One city’s poor vs many city’s poor. Gov. has to make a decision.

~~~
bakuninsbart
I wholeheartedly agree with this, the poor and weak are always hit the
hardest. Furthermore, while quite serious, people shouldn't panick.

It is important to realize how well SARS turned out in the end. Back then the
chinese government kind of dragged their feet, and they were lucky that the
infection rate wasn't terrible. Due to pro-active measures by multiple
governments the virus was still contained really quickly and less than 10k
people were infected.

------
powerfoolx
Almost every change in policy direction will hit the poor hardest because
they, by definition, have the fewest available resources to handle that
change. That is not the argument to say a policy change should not be made,
because without that policy, it will hit us all harder, and by then, the poor
will only be left worse off.

